# Italian Racing Red Jaguar F-Type protection detail!!



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Evening,

A few may remember me from my Renault RS250 thread, but I haven't posted on here for a very long time for numerous reasons so I thought I would blow away the cobwebs on the new car!

Ive had it for a couple months now and apart from giving it a good going over when I got it back in October, I haven't really give it that much attention. With all the salt and crap on the roads it was absolutely filthy, pretty embarassing really, so it was time for a good protection detail.

Also, I won the Clean Your Car christmas giveaway, over a grands worth of products, so a really big shout out to them! This give me the oppertunity of trying some new products out that I wouldn't usually use :thumb:





Now I need another garage :lol:

Pictures were taken with my phone so they really do not do the car any justice, but it was only a quick detail, more will come when I do the post winter one 

Onto the befores, filthy!! :doublesho :























First things to do was tackle all that salt and grim with AF Citrus, left to dwell for around 5 mins.



Followed up by a blast with Autosmart actimousse snow foam.





Doing its thing.





Wheels attacked with various brushes, Autosmart G101 followed with Dragons Breath.





Litte to no bleeding with DB, typical really as it has only just turned over 1k miles 



Next up Megs shampoo, never used before so I thought I would give it a try. I dont usually like shampoos with waxes in but it was rather pleasant to use and had good washing power. 



Lambswool as usual. One dedicated to the top half and another for the lowers, obviously also adopting the 2BM









Quick whip around with Tardis before drying!



Dried the car and wheels with the Metro sidekick :thumb:



Exhausts attacked.









Tyres treated with megs, another product I was impressed with.



Quick 50/50



From now on the time (and light) was running out so I didnt manage to catch some steps, but the car was then treated with AF Illusion. Seriously impressed with this stuff! :thumb:



Followed by Sonus BSD. My favourite product from 2014.



Glass done with AF Crystal



























Interior tidied, and a new strip of vinyl loosely placed over the sill. Stops me scuffing the plates when I get in and out.









Tucked away for the night!



This one wasn't from the detail, but I like it 



Thanks guys!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow! Congrats on winning that prize, looks like an incredible haul!

Stunning motor, not usually a big fan of red but what can I say looks really good on your F type.

Cracking job on the tidy up as well, nice one


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow u lucky sod winning all that !!!!

Ps will your car marry me please shes gorgeous lol


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

That is awesome. Looks great.


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

A beautiful car in a beautiful colour. I often drive along the factory "test track" also known as the A38 from Birmingham towards Bassets Pole And love to hear them being opened up - must be nicely run in before they get delivered!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Lucky git winning all of that gear. 
Great job on the car!
Illusion is a fantastic wax isnt it. 
Soooo jealous of your car. Truly stunning. One of my favourite cars atm.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Holy moly, that is some haul you won and i'm loving that car and colour.


----------



## lshigham (Apr 14, 2014)

Beautiful car love the colour, my favourite. I work for the company that make and paint the front bumpers so have seen all of the colours on offer!


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Beautiful car and looks absolutely stunning! I see someone else hates scuffing the scuff plates!
BTW have you tried the Ultima shampoo, blue bottle in your prize win? I have been using it for years and really love the stuff!


----------



## Southy1978 (Dec 11, 2014)

That is a stunning piece of kit! Congratulations on the win too, what a haul!!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Beautiful car!!


----------



## tv86 (May 3, 2014)

what!
a!
car!!!
Nice job :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

That looks one very impressive motor and prize to win, lovely jubbly.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Having that car and winning all those detailing goodies, you are a lucky man my friend :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Beautiful car - looking great


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Stunning car mate. Plenty of detailing goodies in your garage i can see mate. 

I also spot the last picture must be quite old as my local fuel price is now 103.9 a litre


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Congratulations on the comp win and the choice of car - simply gorgeous ! Great finish too,


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice, the auto finesse wax does the job brilliantly!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow such a gorgeous motor


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks stunning.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Utterly stunning! Congratulations. IRR is an incredible colour that looks even better in the metal than it does in the pics. Would certainly be my choice too!

Mega. I'm properly envious!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning, that's all. :thumb:

Is that a Stig outfit we see in your garage?


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, only just seen this! I can't reply to you all but thanks for all the kind comments guys! :thumb:

My golf R comes in a couple of weeks, so I'll be sure to do a write up of that aswell 

P.s. No its not a stig outfit, just my track day helmet and suit


----------



## Aaron207Gti (Jan 19, 2014)

Car is looking amazing man well done! So jealous on that Xmas give away


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Fantastic car. Italian Racing Red is a great colour.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice.

Must get me one of those lego men


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Glad you blow away the cobwebs hopefully we will be seeing more of you now. Nice job.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lovely looking motor!!

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey OP, are you some sort of stalker ? 
I've got a Salsa Red F-Type and my wife recently got a Golf R, hope your not getting white 
I know its personal preference but I much prefer the car with the spoiler down, you obviously prefer the opposite, at least we have some differing tastes. I must say I'm still really happy with my choice of colour, red definitely suits the F


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Superb looking motor, like the exhaust tips :thumb:


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

Great job on a gorgeous car.


----------



## GRC (Feb 4, 2013)

:thumb:Lovely car nice job


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't really like red cars, 


but I like that...a lot!


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Oooft! Stunning car. I would love an F-Type Coupe.


Was this the Meganes replacement? If so there is hope for me LOL!


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

Love the car when its clean.


----------



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

Love the F-Type Jags very nice in red


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry I can't reply to you all on this damn phone!



lofty said:


> Hey OP, are you some sort of stalker ?
> I've got a Salsa Red F-Type and my wife recently got a Golf R, hope your not getting white
> I know its personal preference but I much prefer the car with the spoiler down, you obviously prefer the opposite, at least we have some differing tastes. I must say I'm still really happy with my choice of colour, red definitely suits the F


Lapiz blue  Yeah TBH I usually have it down, but for cleaning purposes I had it up and forgot to put it down :thumb:



-Jamie- said:


> Oooft! Stunning car. I would love an F-Type Coupe.
> 
> Was this the Meganes replacement? If so there is hope for me LOL!


Thanks  No, I went to a Boxster S after the Meg ( Yeah I know ), then a Range Rover Sport until I got the Jag in October.

Next up is the R, which will be the daily driver as I've just moved jobs ( loads more commuting) and it will be too much of a shame to put all the miles on the jag, so it will be staying in the garage until the weekends :thumb:


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

nice work and perfect car!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Great motor! Great Effort!

You Jammie Dodger! (on that prize)


----------



## rej150 (Apr 23, 2014)

Love the colour on that, stunning! Seen a white convertible yesterday, sounded incredible!

Can i ask what glass cloth you are using with the Auto Finesse Crystal and where it was from?


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely car mate.


----------



## KNGPN (Mar 1, 2014)

awesome turnaround


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Stunning motor


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Stunning car and what a win


----------

